# Layton Art Contest!



## [M]artin (Sep 7, 2010)

ANOTHER CONTEST! My wallet hates you all. I'm almost there too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So what's the theme of this contest? Why, *PROFESSORhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professor_Layton_and_the_Unwound_Future LAYTONhttp://gbatemp.net/t252718-professor-layton-s-ladies-vs-gents-puzzle-challenge OFhttp://judyonthenet.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/20080213.jpg COURSEhttp://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2010/01/layton-skating.jpg !!!http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2009/12/layton1204.jpg* 

SO, you can enter a *DRAWING, PHOTO, OR POEM* but it must be *LAYTON-RELATED* (doesn't have to be specific to Layton himself, but anything from the series). There will be *ONE* winner.

So what's the prize? Well, the one winner has a choice of one of the following Steam games:

*ALTITUDE



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			Blast your way across the cartoon skies in this fast-paced game of aerial combat. Nimbly Games has crafted an instantly accessible, rewardingly deep, and ravishingly fun multiplayer action game.



OR...

CHIME



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			A Zoë Mode production for the video game charity initiative OneBigGame, Chime pits gamers against the melody in an all-new puzzle experience. Place blocks against the clock, complete solid quads and try to cover the whole playing surface, all the while remixing and embellishing pieces by musicians from across the planet.



OOORRR...

VVVVVV



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			VVVVVV is a retro styled 2D platformer by Terry Cavanagh, creator of dozens of free games. You play as the fearless leader of a team of dimension exploring scientists who inadvertently crash, and are separated. The game involves exploring the strange world you've found yourself in, and reuniting your friends.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Awesome. Pure awesome. PM me with your SteamID or e-mail address that's linked to your Steam account along with either your choice of Chime or VVVVVV so I can send it your way asap.

Thanks for playing guys! Another contest soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate you for these contests ;-;
I can't draw, I'm shit at photography and I can't even begin to write a poem

/b'awwww.
Good luck everyone else though


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL @ the Chime video with the random scenes from people partying...


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 7, 2010)

are this games for Wii, PC or 360..??


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 7, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> are this games for Wii, PC or 360..??


Steam = PC


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 7, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> LOL @ the Chime video with the random scenes from people partying...


Dance club in video to be offered as a future prize in an upcoming contest...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 8, 2010)

Contest updated with *A THIRD PRIZE CHOICE*! 

Who loves ya baybee...?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 8, 2010)

Why are you holding a contest when you're supposed to be drawing a picture of Ezio and Altair fighting for me?!?


----------



## updowners (Sep 8, 2010)

Increase the time now
till the deadline, or a hard
puzzle for you lol


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 8, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Increase the time now
> till the deadline, or a hard
> puzzle for you lol


Oh, deadline isn't THIS Wednesday... it's *NEXT* Wednesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Over a whole week!


----------



## updowners (Sep 8, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow I'm an idiot. I thought it was this week the whole time.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a poem.....



Spoiler



There was once a girl
Who lived in a tiny village
She was rich beyond belief
Due to her great heritage

She suddenly disappeared
Into the darkness of night
No one recognized her
Or saw her even a slight

Now let's go on another side
When the girl's father died
Two people were hired
Who many people admired

They went around looking for clues
But they were lead to a dead end
They couldn't think of much else
So they made their investigation pend

Now, there was a dark tower
Shrouded in a mist
It had a strange and scary power
That many people think exists

They went up there in search of clues
But then they found a great discovery
Even though they can talk and think
The people were all just machinery!

Then they found the little girl
She was beautiful and healthy
She turned out to be
The daughter of a baron that was wealthy

Up in the tower
Something fell down
The tower collapsed
And made everyone frown

The man has fallen
But he saved the girl
In a heroic act
In making her curl

The girl was happy for the first time
And had a big smile
Her laughter was a chime
And she had a cheek that would go on for miles

They the man saw something
On the girl's face
Was this a clue perhaps?
Or just some big, pointless race

Still, it doesn't hurt to try
And maybe solve the mystery
And then a discovery which made her cry
And echoes her great history

The wealthy man
Still loved her daughter
And was willing to give to someone wealth
To give her laughter

The end of the story goes like this
The girl comes with the professor
And the village is at peace
But wait until the next adventure



I just spent 20 minutes of my life on this.... oh well. Probably not gonna win but worth a shot.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 9, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Here's a poem.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit balls
That was the most epic poem ever
You sir deserve to win, I'm not even going to enter because you *DESERVE* to win
Holy shit.. So epic

You just told the entire story of the curious village in a poem..
Holy fucking..shit


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 9, 2010)

Seriously? That good?.... Er.... I've made better poems but thanks anyway. I like making things rhyme, and it's not my best rhyming work. I've made a bunch of poems for school. Our teacher once asked us to write a journal for 2 months, and I decided to put a couplet for each entry. (A short poem with only two rhyming lines)


----------



## updowners (Sep 11, 2010)

Spoiler











I hope it's okay.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 11, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic! I wish I could draw. But that's only in my dreams, where I become a master artist for some reason. *ahem* Anyway, I really like it, it reminds me of those first few moments of Layton where I suddenly became instantly hooked.


----------



## updowners (Sep 11, 2010)

.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 11, 2010)

Really? Oh, yeah, I forgot about that request. That was like in January. Thanks. I can print it and pass it off as my drawing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just kidding, I'll print it and tack it on my wall so that when my friends come over, I can say that I drew that.

EDIT: Oh wait... you have your name. Oh well, time to do some Photoshopping.


----------



## Myke (Sep 11, 2010)

wow copying is allowed? how lame...


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 11, 2010)

lame, i know


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

Enjoy. Masterpiece. *mwah*  10/10. What do you lot think?







useless 5-second art is useless


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 14, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Enjoy. Masterpiece. *mwah*  10/10. What do you lot think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._. Why does he look like he has moobs? And lopsided ones at that.


----------



## sstomouth (Sep 14, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Enjoy. Masterpiece. *mwah*  10/10. What do you lot think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lols Porfessr 

Anyway great drawing A++++++++


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 15, 2010)

Because Martin forced me to. ToT


Spoiler








Layton here seems to value top hats a bit too highly...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2010)

**bows down in worship at Zarcy's mad skills**
I qui- wait.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 15, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Because Martin forced me to. ToT
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


naglaro00 and you deserve to win.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 16, 2010)

*WINNER TIME*

SO first place... for her excellent crossover illustration between the two unlikeliest of characters, a gentleman and a money hungry little ANIMU, Zarcon wins first price and her prize choice of Altitude has been gifted away.






BUT WAIT...!

I loved KingdomBlade's poem so much, that I can't let him get away without a prize! Truly an epic poem that ties together the events of the first title quite wonderfully, KingdomBlade, you have some excellent poetry skills! Check out his submission:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> There was once a girl
> Who lived in a tiny village
> She was rich beyond belief
> Due to her great heritage
> ...



Awesome. Pure awesome. PM me with your SteamID or e-mail address that's linked to your Steam account along with either your choice of Chime or VVVVVV so I can send it your way asap.

Thanks for playing guys! Another contest soon!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 17, 2010)

Those were hands down the best entries I Absolutely loved the poem


----------



## iFish (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats!

I truly loved Zarcon's art. But I cannot really understand poetry to fully see it's awesome-ness. But i bet it's great


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 17, 2010)

ohwell.
i give up.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 21, 2010)

I would make a drawing but I cant draw very good D= I have a lot of funny drawings I could draw if I was a pro, I suck at drawing D= (even though I won first in an art contest in a museam )


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 21, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> ohwell.
> i give up.


Nah, you could buy orange box in greenhills. lolzed already bought one a week ago??


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows?


----------

